# case ih 8530 baler



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Been baling with a case ih 8530 for 3 years now. Love the reliability and bale quality of this baler. Also have a massey ferguson 128 baler. Massey bales twice as fast in the field but doesnt match the bale quality most of the time. Are any of the newer inlines faster in the field or is thier something that can be done to 8530 to speed it up? The 8530 runs about 2 mph and the 128 will bale at 4 mph in the same field. I no they are two different types of balers but would like to have the top qualities in one baler. suggestions?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

mjh14 said:


> Been baling with a case ih 8530 for 3 years now. Love the reliability and bale quality of this baler. Also have a massey ferguson 128 baler. Massey bales twice as fast in the field but doesnt match the bale quality most of the time. Are any of the newer inlines faster in the field or is thier something that can be done to 8530 to speed it up? The 8530 runs about 2 mph and the 128 will bale at 4 mph in the same field. I no they are two different types of balers but would like to have the top qualities in one baler. suggestions?


The new MF/Hesstons inline are very fast, the 1840 with a min of 75-80hp will swallow hay like you wouldn't believe. If less hp it will be a bit slower, but still much faster than what you have at the present, even the 128


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

So the 8530 is mechanically the same as a Massey 1837. For the most part the only real improvement with the newer 1838 is in the stuffer assembly; otherwise what you can buy today is largely unchanged.

So I guess the next question is... what's the choke point on your Case?Does the pickup plug, stuffer shearbolt break or something else when it is pushed too hard. Depending on the answer to that we may dig into if there is anything that can be done (whether that be adjustments or swapping parts) that can speed it up.


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

The choke point is the pickup i believe. If ground speed is to fast it wraps on the augers.This happens most in heavy first cut orchard grass. It is better in second cut. It will also plug up and break the the stuffer shear bolt. Again it works better on smaller second cut windrows. we have one field that is all reeds canary grass and first cut in that is a real slow go. my mane question is if i go to a newer machine will speed increse or are all the inlines similar? My other thought is go to a new holland. I have no problem with a side pull baler. i believe they both have thier plusses and dont realy care witch way just want speed and nice bales for horse customers.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Does the baler have the auger strippers installed? They should be an adjustable strip of metal that hangs off the pickup frame at the top of the auger; meant to strip the crop off and reduce (but can't totally eliminate) wrapping. They should clear the augers by only about 1/8". The windguard is another piece important to feeding hay into the pickup; if that is missing.

The 1838 does have a different stuffer geometry that I can't check if it can be retrofitted. That /might/ have an effect on the shear bolts breaking, but I suspect that problem largely relates to the trouble you have with the augers.

Otherwise the 1838 and your 8530 still run the same gearbox so the baler doesn't physically run any faster; most of the capacity increases on any of the latest balers has been due to the change in stuffer geometry. The 8530/1838 run at 100 strokes per minute while your Massey 128 is at 80.


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Maxzillian thanks for the replies. The auger strippers are in place. In the middle they are just over an 1/8 gap but towards the center of the baler the gap gets bigger. Do the flightings on the auger get smaller as it goes? Not shore what the windguard is but if you are refurring to the rake looking piece that lays back over the pickup teeth yes its is on and in good shape.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

The augers will develop some taper as they wear so that's not too surprising and you do appear to have a windguard.

I was hoping one of those would be missing, but it sounds like there isn't a quick or simple fix to improve what you got. The only other thing that I know of to help wrapping is to slow the augers down with some larger driven sprockets, but I can't make a suggestion right off hand; need to do a little research if you're interested.


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Our discussion in the barn last night came up with the same thoughts. Havent done any research to see if its possible yet. going to make that a winter project. I would be interested in any way to make this baler better. I dont mind spending the time or money to upgrade it is a good well mantained baler and payed for so not upgrading would be great.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, I'll do some digging. I know agco made a change on the upper auger of their large square balers with the cutter to reduce wrapping. I'll take a peak at how much they reduced it and relative speeds.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Probably not close, but are you running this baler at full 540 PTO rpms when baling? That baler is, I believe, a 100 stroke per minute baler. If you've got giant flakes, you might be over feeding, but your output would be off the charts.


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

We are running this baler at 540 behind a 100 hp tractor. flakes are normal size.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I know nothing about inline balers but my cousin owns one and I think it has a 1000 rpm shaft could the baler have the wrong pto in it thus only running half speed. Like I said I don't anything about in lines so don't beat me up about this.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

farmerbrown said:


> I know nothing about inline balers but my cousin owns one and I think it has a 1000 rpm shaft could the baler have the wrong pto in it thus only running half speed. Like I said I don't anything about in lines so don't beat me up about this.


All the inline balers are geared to run at 540 only; there is no 1000 rpm option.


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Was baling today and got to wondering about fitting a roller style hay compressor like all the new round balers and big squares have. Anybody know the science behind them?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Westernstar said:


> Was baling today and got to wondering about fitting a roller style hay compressor like all the new round balers and big squares have. Anybody know the science behind them?


I've never heard an official answer, but from what I've seen I believe it allows the windguard to run heavier against the windrow and not plow or roll the windrow into lumps. Solid windguards seem to work on the theory that if you compress the windrow back down, especially at the reel, you can pack it into a denser mat that will feed a little better. Meanwhile your older tine windguards appear to be in place more to just keep the windrow engaged with the reel so it will feed into the augers.


----------

